# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Anxiety Space turns 5!!!

## Total Eclipse

*It's late, it's late, but it's never too late to wish the website a Happy Birthday!  

On Nov 10th 2012 Anxiety Space was born to create a not-for-profit community website, to keep members safe in a loving community. 

~ Anxiety Space is now 5 years old ~
Can you believe it!? 

*


* Thank** you from the bottom of my heart for making this a safe website for all sufferers! This site would be nothing without the member base and it's why I keep it alive 
*
*
**
Another shout out to our Moderation Staff: @Lunaire @Ironman , @Otherside , @Koalafan (plus, everyone that has helped Staff in the past)
*

*I want to apologize for being late on this (Thanks @Ironman for bumping a thread about it) I've been super sick and in and out of the hospital for the past few months (for physical illnesses); including losing my job, which has been hard, it's my apology to why I haven't been so active here lately. I'm hoping to spend more time here in the next coming weeks!! I also have some exciting announcements to make (so please remember to check this section!). 

**People keep sending messages asking how they can help -- we have both a 'donation' button -LINK- (where you can donate through secured* *PayPal),* all of those funds goes towards the cost of the site ---  as well as a "Store" -LINK-* (please note unlike donation via PayPal, Redbubble is an 3rd party service and we currently get an 20% margin of the cost -- ie. if you pay $19.00 for something on RedBubble Anxiety Space would get $3.17 in Donations). For PayPal donations we get the exact amount donated. We are also always looking for more graphic designers, or even ideas of designs for the store and to promote Anxiety Space, so if you are interested or want to donate through another method you can contact myself, or @Lunaire  Please note, no one should ever feel obligated to donate; but we do appreciate it when you do. But do not feel pressured!!!  Any donations go directly to the cost of the server and domain fees. For transparency (without including donor's names) I'm going to start book-logging all the site costs and the amount of donations we've received for the years time etc, for public view.

Here is to many more years* :: *


*

----------


## 1

Whee

----------


## Ironman

Congratulations, everybody!

@Total Eclipse
 - wow, I knew that you were away, but with scary circumstances.  I hope you will have a speedy recovery - even moreso now that you are out of the hospital!  Hang in there!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I hope you're feeling better....(((hugs))). You're in my thoughts and prayers, Kay.

You're little baby is growing up! Happy b-day AS.

----------


## Lunaire

*Hooray!!! Happy birthday Anxiety Space!!! ☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆*

----------


## sunrise

> I?ve been out, just with tons of doctors appts a week, testing, and different treatments. This week I have 7, all 2 hrs long and one being an 4 hr treatment. Plus the 2 hr travel time there/ back. Sometimes I?m in too much discomfort to login (but the site is in good hands with our Staff  ) ~ Getting back to myself tho! Don?t worry!




 :freehug: 

I'm sorry this is happening to you.  I hope things get better soon!  Thanks for the update

----------


## CeCe

You’re doing an amazing job! Happy Birthday Anxiety Space!

----------


## Koalafan

Happy birthday sprinkles!!!  :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:

----------

